# Transmission Woes



## 95hb30153 (May 9, 2011)

I've got a 95 v6 4x4 with automatic trans. I parked my truck and it sat for about an hour before I started to leave. I went to put it in reverse and nothing happened. The truck with go in all other gears but reverse. I've checked all my wiring at the trans and in the engine bay. Everything looks good. I have continuity from the reverse wire all the way to the trans control unit under the passenger seat.

My question is if there is anything else I can check or try or do I need to suck it up and buy a new tcu? If so, where is a good place to find one? I've found them online for around $600. I dont have many junkyards around to try. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

this is an auto trans I take it? I know in other cars there are relay electrical switches in auto transmissions that can go bad and prevent it from shifting to the relay's corresponding gear. I am a manual man so can't help further than that.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It might not be the TCM. It could be that the snap ring has popped out of the reverse clutch drum, something you occassionally see on Nissan trannies and a lot on Chrysler transmissions of the same era! Could also be a burnt out reverse clutch drum or valve body issue. The "electronic side" of the transmission, in your case, has more to do with adjusting shift qualities and shift points that it does actually affecting it to select gears. I would have a trans shop or at least someone with more transmission experience take a look at it before dumping several hundred dollars into a TCM.


----------



## 95hb30153 (May 9, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid...dumping useless money into it. I've worked on manual transmissions myself so I have some basic knowledge. I have never attempted working on an auto and to be honest they scare me. If I were to pull the trams myself, are the things mentioned to check something I would be ble to check myself or am I still going to need to take it to a shop? Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One of the biggest issues with rebuilding an auto trans is having a large, clean area to take it apart. There are a lot of parts to keep in order. Also, if there is a good amount of debris inside the trans, the case will need to be thoroughly cleaned. Well-equipped shops will have a steam-cleaning machine to put the parts in and clean. Even the smallest bits of debris can play havoc if they get into the valve body. There are also a number of special tools needed to properly rebuild an auto trans. If it is the snap ring in the reverse clutch that has popped out, you will need to replace the snap ring and the reverse drum, which doesn't come cheap. You will also need a seal and gasket kit and possibly several other seals that don't come in the kit. At this point, it would make sense to check all of the friction plates in all of the clutch drums. I can't speak for one's ability nor how one would fare in a task like rebuilding and auto trans. One thing to keep in mind: if you mess up, you won't know until after you get it all together and then you'll have to take the trans out and all apart, again. That's a real pain in a Hardbody or old Pathy with it's torsion bar suspension. For that alone, it might be worth having a reputable trans shop look at it and, if needed, rebuild it with a warranty.


----------



## 95hb30153 (May 9, 2011)

Well I was just quoted 2200-2800 for a rebuild. Does that seem about right? I'm trying to decide if I just want to throw a used trans in. I know that it could lead to the same problem but I only paid 2700 for the entire truck. I think I've found a trans for about 450 with a little over 100k on it. What do you guys think the most sensable and economic choice would be?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds about right. You can always call around, but cheaper isn't always better when it comes to transmission work. It's better to pay a little more for a reputable shop that knows what it's doing. As far as used, you can save a lot of money if you score a good unit, but you won't know if it is or not until it's installed. Unless the transmission you mind is a recent rebuild, you have to figure 17 years of wear and tear into the equation and how long it will last? If the rest of the vehicle is in nice condition and you plan on keeping the vehicle for a long time, rebuilding your original or getting a reman. unit may be the most practical way in the long run.


----------



## 95hb30153 (May 9, 2011)

I did some calling around today and found a local place that seems pretty reputable. They gave me a price of 1800. That's fully rebuilt with factory Nissan parts and a 5 year warranty. Sounds pretty good to me. They also offered an option for 1500 with aftermarket parts and 3 year warranty. I think I'm gonna let them take a look at it and see how extensive the damage is. Thanks for all the help and feedback guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For $300, I would go with the Nissan parts and the longer warranty.


----------

